# How to make a T-handle Allen wrench



## Dan721 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi group

I want to make a few t-handle wrenches to fit some set screws (allen screws) on my machines.  I was thinking of turning the 2 peices to make up the T and then fit a cutoff piece of an allen wrench in the end.

What suggestions do you have for fitting the wrench into the end?

Can allen wrenches be turned round to fit into a drilled hole?

Thanks


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 27, 2012)

Dan  for the price of them is is worth your time to make you can get a sae or metric set from harbor freight  for $6.99 each or a combo set for about 15 with the coupon. 


yes Allen wrenches  can be turned, but why,  you want to grip not spin .
Please post an intoduction in the welcome section. tell us abit about yoursef your shop and your interest in model engine building.
Tin


----------



## retailer (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello Dan
About 40yrs back when I worked as die setter I used to make T handle allen keys for my tool box. I recall I measured the allen key across the flats and drilled a hole that size, length ways into a round bar to a depth of  about 3-4 times the diameter of the hole,  cut the key (usually with a grinder) and grind the end flat. Clamp the bar upright  in a good vice and hammer the key into the hole  making sure it is lined up perfectly, then weld the handle. Never had one fail, and only used for small sizes up to 5/16in
Cheers


----------



## Dirtfan1981 (Dec 27, 2012)

retailer said:


> Hello Dan
> About 40yrs back when I worked as die setter I used to make T handle allen keys for my tool box. I recall I measured the allen key across the flats and drilled a hole that size, length ways into a round bar to a depth of  about 3-4 times the diameter of the hole,  cut the key (usually with a grinder) and grind the end flat. Clamp the bar upright  in a good vice and hammer the key into the hole  making sure it is lined up perfectly, then weld the handle. Never had one fail, and only used for small sizes up to 5/16in
> Cheers


 
This way is very affective.  We make ares like this for work and they last long time.  Im in the screw machine trade and we make the handle different lenghts.  also put alot of torque on them as long as the weld for the handle holds.


----------



## gus (Dec 28, 2012)

Tin Falcon said:


> Dan  for the price of them is is worth your time to make you can get a sae or metric set from harbor freight  for $6.99 each or a combo set for about 15 with the coupon.
> 
> 
> yes Allen wrenches  can be turned, but why,  you want to grip not spin .
> ...




Bought a set of Cross Bar Allen Keys while shopping in South China. Been using them for years.
Once a while you have grind of the worned/rounded ends.
Allen keys are placed back into the insitu rack of work table to save time looking for misplaced allen keys. Size is marked on handle bar.
Way back in the 60s ,we make our own Tee Bar Allen Keys to set the Can Body Maker Machine in Metal Box which make tin cans for beer and food.


----------



## mcostello (Dec 28, 2012)

There is another way to make them. Our method was to get a piece of pipe and drill a hole in the middle of it and slip the wrench in it making a "T" and brazing the end in place. This has the result of not annealing the working part and softening it.


----------

